# Train Garage



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

I would like to purchase or better yet make a garage for my 4-6-0 Anniversary train. It has the engine and the tender behind it. This is not for a scenic display as I have a very simple set up but I am going to get a second train and it would be nice to have a place to park this very long thing when not in use. I only run it indoors.

Any suggestions would be great! 

Thank you,


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi
I built the Piko Train shed with one extension to park my two LGB Moguls in.


----------



## punkin (Jun 13, 2015)

Looks great! 

This is exactly what I'm looking for. Is there a part number or kit or part list that I can look up? Is it hard to build?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi

Not hard to build, "BUT" I used Liquid Nails to secure 3/8 square tube in the corners and 1/8 inch thick plastic strips at all wall joints to strengthen the building.

Below are links to Robby's Website with info and pricing. There is also automatic door openers available.


http://rldhobbies.com/tankdepotoffice-2-2-1.aspx

http://rldhobbies.com/tankdepotoffice-2-2-1-2.aspx


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the link to the thread I did while building the train shed. The base kit has an inside dimension of 26 1/2 inches. The additional extension provides 8.5 inches of length.

If nothing else, read the last post I entered as it will help you with the roof purling channels.

http://forums.mylargescale.com/14-buildings/37290-piko-sonneberg-loco-shed.html


----------

